# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  مشكل في جهازي lg g3

## abdeljaouad

السلام عليكم إخوتي في الله  
عندي lg g3 d855 بعد ما عملت عليه روت صطبت فيه twrp بالخطء وعندما قمت بإطفاء الجهاز لم يعد يعمل عندما أنزع البطارية و أشبكه بكابل usb تظهر لي شعار البطارية و لكن عندما أقوم بتركيب البطارية و أقوم بضغط على power لا يشتغل و كدلك عند وضع usb لا يعطي إي شيئ قمت بتوصيله مع حاسوب ولا شيئ سوى رسالة من الوندوز unknown device  
المرجوا المساعدة الله يحفظكم  وشكراً

----------


## marwan20030

تحتاج الى تفليش الروم الاصلي من جديد

----------

